# A good book...



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Fatwa: Living with a Death Threat: Amazon.co.uk: Jacky Trevane: Books


Not read this one yet but as soon as I find a copy I will be... thought it may be of interest to some others here.

Sam


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

_Jacky Trevane is the pseudonym of Jennifer Anne, a British woman who ran away from her Egyptian husband in 1992.[1] With the help of ghostwriter Clifford Thurlow she published the book Fatwa: Living with a Death Threat, describing her version of her life with her Egyptian Muslim husband Maged (in her book called Omar). Jacky was twenty-three when she arrived in Egypt for a holiday with her boyfriend, Dave. Separated from Dave in a bustling street, she fell and twisted her ankle, only to be swept up by a young handsome, chivalrous Egyptian. It was, she says in her book, love at first sight. She married him, converted to Islam and lived with him in a poor suburb of Cairo. The couple bore two daughters. Their marriage, however, turned sour and Jennifer decided to return back to England. She says a fatwa was issued against her and is thus "living in the shadow of a death threat."[2] The Egyptian publication Al-Fajr spoke with Jennifer's husband, providing a different story and denying many of the claims Jennifer made._ ....Wikipedia

It's a good read, I read it a few years ago, I have a copy in NZ - LOL
Should be standard reading for anyone visiting Egypt for romance, but it probably won't make any difference NMM -(*N*ot *M*y *M*ohamed)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't think anyone living or visiting Egypt - or any other "Arab" country - will find this story to be a story that they never heard of as NZCowboy did say already.

We all know similar stories, may be with different endings or different circumstances but all typical on the context of a terrified lady who got fooled by glamorous bullsh!t talks that's never meant and led her to change many things in her life that she would never change if she was sober! and then when she manages to get herself out of this hell, the "man" starts telling a whole other story about the same lady, describing how she manipulated his "mind" which I doubt that he'd even have! and how "she" made him fall into her and then tried to take his kids and take everything that he got from him and blah blah blah!

Some people choose to support the lady, others tend to support the "man" !!! though it's crystal clear who's the fake one in a situation like this! and that's the reason why this story keeps happening in my opinion, but at least in this case? she did realize how wrong she was and how fake he turned to be, some others don't realize that, or what's even worse? they do realize it after it's too late, or don't want to realize it at all!!!

Nice book with a realistic title, but don't think I'd wanna read about something that I already know.

Have a nice time in here people.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Egyptian publication Al-Fajr spoke with Jennifer's husband, providing a different story and denying many of the claims Jennifer made. ...

As Mandy would say...... he would say that wouldn't he lol


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sam,
I have just got a copy of this book and I can't put it down, It's excellent. I hope to come to sharm later this year and will bring it over for you to read if you like?
Jo


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sam,
> I have just got a copy of this book and I can't put it down, It's excellent. I hope to come to sharm later this year and will bring it over for you to read if you like?
> Jo


Thanks 

Reviews I've read seem mixed, but for the most part positive. I was planning on just downloading it :tape2: but paper is easier to read than the screen, so I may well just take you up on that 

It's strange, I don't often have much free time, but when I find a good book I still manage to find so much spare time it's devoured in just a couple of days. Last book I read was "Tuesday's with Morrie". I recommend it to anyone, but keep a box of tissues handy :Cry:


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Thanks
> 
> Reviews I've read seem mixed, but for the most part positive. I was planning on just downloading it :tape2: but paper is easier to read than the screen, so I may well just take you up on that
> 
> It's strange, I don't often have much free time, but when I find a good book I still manage to find so much spare time it's devoured in just a couple of days. Last book I read was "Tuesday's with Morrie". I recommend it to anyone, but keep a box of tissues handy :Cry:


I know what you mean! I will let you know when I am coming over and if you still want it no probs.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

it's become almost a trend these days that guys simply blame women for anything and everything. 

If he rapes a girl, it is because the girl is too beautiful and provocative. If he verbally harasses a girl, it is because she was too beautiful and was inviting. If he kills a girl, it is because she dishonored him by flirting with another man. 

Thanks for the tip, I'll add it to the summer reading list.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Will look out for it. 
Khul Khaal is another "must" in my opinion. It reveals a completely different world from our own, very interesting.


----------



## julia0345 (Mar 12, 2010)

where can i download it?


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi Sam,
> I have just got a copy of this book and I can't put it down, It's excellent. I hope to come to sharm later this year and will bring it over for you to read if you like?
> Jo


I have finished the book, 'Fatwa' I thought it was really good but had to keep reminding myself that it was real. I do find it hard to believe that someone could be so naive in the beginning, maybe it's because I've never been in that situation.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> I have finished the book, 'Fatwa' I thought it was really good but had to keep reminding myself that it was real. I do find it hard to believe that someone could be so naive in the beginning, maybe it's because I've never been in that situation.


Glad you enjoyed it 

Until I read it myself I can't really know what you are describing, but when it comes to naivety, unfortunately when it comes to Egyptian men I see it every day. When people leave their country it's like they leave their mind too... I feel so sorry for all these women that get hurt, but ultimately they do it to themselves, and despite my best efforts (and it seems the author of this book's too) these women can't be warned, because "MMID".


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Glad you enjoyed it
> 
> Until I read it myself I can't really know what you are describing, but when it comes to naivety, unfortunately when it comes to Egyptian men I see it every day. When people leave their country it's like they leave their mind too... I feel so sorry for all these women that get hurt, but ultimately they do it to themselves, and despite my best efforts (and it seems the author of this book's too) these women can't be warned, because "MMID".


I used to be involved in helping picking up the pieces from the havoc that MMID 
caused... sadly there are more horror stories than happy ones.

Maiden


----------

